# yeahhh ill call this my lucky day..



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

passed two state troopers on I-75 going to sarasota doing about 95 mph and didnt get stopped.... wheeeeeeeewf...that scared the hell out of me!!


anyone got any good police-pull-over stories or anything of the sort?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2008)

I got pulled over on the interstae for not using a blink when there was not another car for 100 yards around me  :roll: . No ticket though, just a written warning.


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

got to love those written warnings.... "yes sir officer sir ill never do it again i promise from the bottom of my heart.... really..."


----------



## digit (Sep 5, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> wheeeeeeeewf...that scared the hell out of me!!


 :shock:  *SMACK!!* And you know where. 'Nuf said.  :wink: 

Digit


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

:*

i loooooooooooooooove you lol


----------



## Deda (Sep 5, 2008)

Lucky you!  Both not getting pulled over and being in Sarasota!

I got pulled over once, 24 years ago.  My daughter was 2 and having a seizure, literally.  It was about 3 AM.  I _was_ speeding, about 35 in a 25, trying to get her to the emergency room When the cop saw my daughter he gave me a police escort to hospital. Sirens, lights,the whole shebang, about 50mph.   After we got there and got settled in, the A$$hat gave me a speeding ticket!  I didn't fight it, just paid my $50 and left it alone. I was going to contest it but I was 7 months pregnant and had a sono scheduled for the court date...

Every time I saw him after that he was soooo embarrassed. 
Guess small town news travels faster than me.


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

hahaha yeahhhh ive been there...like when the cop who pulls ya over knows your mom and stuff... i swear i d rather take a $200 ticket than a call home to mom when i was 16-19yrs old lol... he still gave you a ticket!!! I would have been doing like 90 through the 25 lol... yeaaaaah.... 


ive always wanted a police escort somewhere (just hopefully itll be on good circumstances )


----------



## Chay (Sep 5, 2008)

One morning we over-slept. I was pulled over speeding through a school zone trying to get my son to school before the bell rang. I was still in my night clothes; a pair of sweats and a T-shirt, no bra, no coat. And the feb. weather wasn't helping the situation  :shock:  The creep couldn't keep his eyes on my face, he did let me off with just a warning however.


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

hahahah yeahhhhhh....cant say i wouldnt do the same though .... ... 


i ve actually been stopped on the way home from surfing naked.....yeaaaaah that was fun..


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 6, 2008)

I lived in NC about 10 years ago.  I was pissed off and booking down I40/85 when I saw a cop with his lights on behind me.  Looked at my speed, it was 95.   I didn't think that my little cavalier would even go that fast. 

I thought for sure he got me, but he passed me and pulled the guy who was in front of me. 

Whew!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## IanT (Sep 6, 2008)

hehehehe


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

I've mainly been pulled over for burn outs.    My Bonneville has a 420 and when little Honda racers pull up to me and start that whole *wanna race* thing I can't help it!!!  I can burn out like crazy! Apparently this is a big "no no"  I never loose  :wink: I can smoke my tires AND get to the next light before ANY Honda racer can...and my car weighs A LOT more...

I've never gotten an actual ticket, but I have been pulled over about 5 times....


----------



## IanT (Sep 7, 2008)

yeahhh but women can work them thaaaaaaaangs on cops...guys have no leverage! lol


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! Hardly.... I get out of them because I usually get pulled over by "car guys" who talk shop... :roll:  Thank goodness I know what I'm talking about....


----------



## IanT (Sep 7, 2008)

lol you are awesome :*


----------



## Healinya (Sep 10, 2008)

I am 29 years young and knock on wood, have *never* been stopped for anything. But I am the boggest BS'er you will ever meet, I have tons of excuses in my back pocket if I ever need them.

1. Running a red light... well, the guy in back of you was tailgateing a bit and you were concerned that he might be running the light, assuming you were going to also. So, rather than hit the brakes and have him hit you, you thought it was a better judgement to safely and cautiosly run just under a red light. You'd rather get a $80 ticket than die.

2. Speeding - did you see that red suv that just passed? A minute ago, he almost ran off the road, and was swerving lanes badly.. He seemed drunk. He must have gotten nervous because he slowed down all of a sudden. I was just trying to gain some distance on him.

3. Do you keep a knife in your car? They are illegal if over a certain size (I think 4 inches) - well, if my car ever goes off a bridge into the water, the knife is to cut my seatbelt off with.

4. A burned out light - "OH!! that's what that was! Just a minute ago I thought I saw a flash, but I havne't gotten out of the car to see what it was yet."

5. When the time comes that I do face the music, get pulled over, and play stupid - I plan on using ignorance to the fullest degree. "officer... I've been driving for 12 years... but I don't know what to do. I know my car has everything... but what is it that you need, and what does it look like, and where do must people usually keep it?' hair twirling will be happening during all that babble.

6. Illegal Uturn - (I love in Florida - won't work for everyone) "I just didn't want that turtle crossing to get hit by a car, I was trying to get to him before he got hit"

well, thats off the top of my head.. I could go on forever tho.


----------



## IanT (Sep 12, 2008)

yeeeees...and if all else fails stare the cop directly in his eyes and tell him that if you dont make it to the bathroom in the next 45 seconds he is really not going to enjoy having to peek his head inside your window (have done it before but in different words...also helps if you know there is a gas station up ahead...oooooh i was on the way to the USA gas station...)


----------



## digit (Sep 12, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> But I am the boggest BS'er you will ever meet, I have tons of excuses in my back pocket if I ever need them.


 :shock: I actually believe every one of those. Are you a lawyer?    

Reminds me of a game we used to play: tell 3 things about yourself, 2 true, 1 false. Then everyone else tried to determine which was false.

Digit


----------



## IanT (Sep 13, 2008)

ooooh we should do that lol....


----------



## Healinya (Sep 15, 2008)

:shock: I actually believe every one of those. Are you a lawyer?    

Digit[/quote]

No, but my father has called me a 'lawyer' since I was four years old


----------



## digit (Sep 16, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> No, but my father has called me a 'lawyer' since I was four years old


 I want you on my side.    

Digit


----------

